# Conexion altavoces



## elcalero (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola. Tengo dos altavoces de 12" para meterlos en una caja con unos tweeters . El problema que tengo es como conecto los altavoces ya que son de 8 ohmios . Si los conecto en paralelo serian cuatro ohmios y si lo pongo en serie 16. Yo quiero que la salida final sen 8. ¿Que tengo que hacer o que pasaria si la salida fuera de 4. La etapa puede trabajar a 4 y a 8. Que es recomendable. Gracias 
Un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2007)

Si la etapa esta constituida por un integrado no te aconsejo llegar a los 4 ohm porque podrias tener problemas de inestabilidad termica.Mientras menos sea la resistencia ohmica mayor cantidad de watts va a dar el amplificador, pero tampoco te pases de la raya porque te puede pasar lo que mencione anteriormente.
Si la etapa es de transistores o mosfets le puedes colocar perfectamente 4 ohm porque casi todas las potencias del mercado pueden trabajar con 2 ohm dandote un rango de seguriada de no romper nada.

Saludos


----------



## elcalero (Feb 20, 2007)

Gracias Dano. Pero como se yo de que esta compuesta la etapa.


----------



## Dano (Feb 20, 2007)

Si la potencia es mayor de 250 watts aprox lo mas seguro que sea de transistores o mosfets. 
Si esta no esta en garantia la puedes desarmar y ver el numero del integrado luego buscas la hoja de datos del mismo que alli encontraras la impedancia que soporta cada canal o el canal.

Saludos


----------



## Arield (Feb 22, 2007)

Buenas a todos en el foro soy nuevo, me desempeño como operador de Audio aquí en Cuba, quiero agregar uan duda a la pregunta de elcalero, a qué se refieren cunado mencionan La etapa, encuestiones de audio primera véz que escucho ese término para dirigirde a algo por favor...

saludos


----------



## Dano (Feb 23, 2007)

Etapa=Potencia=Amplificador=Ampli

Saludos


----------



## Arield (Feb 23, 2007)

Dano puedes ser más específico con respecto a la etapa...... otra duda es posible conectar  balfles 8 y 4 ohm, es decir uno de 8 con uno de 4,cualsería la resultante tanto en paralelo como en serie por ejemplo te doy estos datos ipotéticmente....

8 ohmm 400 watt

4 ohmn 500 watt

gracia Ariel  saludos


----------

